# re refined button (part of)



## Tndavid (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm kinda proud of myself. I still have much, much to learn and read about but I had to pull a small sample to test melt like Ms. Hoke said. Didn't turn out too bad I guess. I appoligize for picture quality but my phone didn't want to zoom that far. Lol


----------



## Shark (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks pretty good. (a bit hard to tell just how good from the pictures, but it has the signs of good purity) From now on you will never be satisfied with anything of lesser quality.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks Shark. GRF and Hokes prevails again. As long as I keep safe and educated on the process the next one will be even better.


----------



## Grelko (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice work there.  I can see that little pipe.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you Mr. Grelco..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 12, 2016)

It's always a "Eureka" moment when a newbie realizes how totally vast this field is and that it's something he can't master in a week or a month or even 5 years. I've been doing it for 50 years and I learn something new every time I'm on this forum. No one on the planet knows it all.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 12, 2016)

You are right GSP. Truly amazing...


----------

